# i went to the safari park! :D



## tailz03 (Feb 8, 2010)

likey? me likey


----------



## GregR (Feb 9, 2010)

Love the zebra snoot  Too bad the car was in the pic though.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 9, 2010)

Aww cute! Zebra shot is neat. To bad the car is in the way. Booo!


----------



## tailz03 (Feb 9, 2010)

my car was in the way too actually, but i cloned that out, took too much effort to try cloning out the other car too haha


----------



## DragonHeart (Feb 9, 2010)

nose shots!
Nice anyways! Keep up the great work!


----------



## wescobts (Feb 9, 2010)

Love the zebra shot


----------



## tailz03 (Feb 9, 2010)

These were actually taken back when i was about 18 or 19   i want to go again but its an hour drive!


----------



## GregR (Feb 10, 2010)

What's an hour compared to a lifetime of memories and some great shots? Go for it!


----------



## erzyhazel (Feb 10, 2010)

nice zebra shot.. hahaha... cute.. you not afraid?? in case they raging?

audi a6 turbos


----------



## tailz03 (Feb 10, 2010)

erzyhazel said:


> nice zebra shot.. hahaha... cute.. you not afraid?? in case they raging?
> 
> audi a6 turbos



No course not, theyre lovely, bit nervous when we go through the lion section but when they used to have monkeys apparently when i was 4 i tried to let them in the car with me hehe  

Thanks for all the positive comments guys


----------

